#  Schulmedizin >   Zittern am ganzen Körper /Appetitlosigkeit nach Magen O >

## LydiaF

Guten Tag liebes Expertenteam. Wir brauchen dringend Ihre Hilfe. Vor ca einem Jahr wurde meiner Mutter festgestellt dass ihr magenröhre zu hoch sitzt und nicht gerade in den Magen rein geht. Deswegen wurde entschieden dieses zu operieren und ein Ring um den Mageneingang zu setzen. Als sie dann nach der Operation nach Hause entlassen wurde hatte sie öfters öfter Schwindelgefühl im Kopf und ständige Appetitlosigkeit. Der Hausarzt hat mit mehreren beruhigungs Medikamenten und anderen Medikamenten versucht. Diese Medikamente haben in keinster Weise angeschlagen sie hatte Angst sie hat weiterhin Schwindel und zeigte Anzeichen von Medikamentenabhängigkeit. Juni letzten Jahres wurde sie in eine Klinik eingewiesen das ist die  Klinik. Die Ärzte in der Klinik haben die Diagnose Depression gestellt und haben angefangen mit Medikamenten gegen Depressionen auch vorzugehen. Das Einnehmen der Medikamente hat dazu geführt dass sie starken Druck im Kopf gespürt hat. Als nächstes fing sie an am ganzen Körper ständig zu zittern und teilweise konnte sie kein einziges Wort aussprechen vom zittern. Gegen dieses Zittern wurde wieder mit Medikamenten vorgegangen nur kein einziges Medikament hat seitdem eingeschlagen. Mit diesem zittern und mehreren Medikamenten wurde sie aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen. Und jetzt kann kein einziger Arzt und sagen was das ist und wie dagegen vorgegangen werden kann. Dieses Zittern unterscheidet sich bei ihr mal inneres Zittern und Druck im Kopf oder die zittert wirklich im ganzen Körper so als ob sie Schüttelfrosthat. Diese lange zittern hat jetzt dazu geführt dass ihre Muskeln so schwach sind dass sie nicht aufrecht stehen kann. Hat weiterhin innere Unruhe dass sie nicht mal 15 Minuten ruhig an einer Stelle sitzen bleiben kann. Die Appetitlosigkeit ist seitdem noch mehr zugenommen. Wegen dem Zittern kann sie auch nicht richtig das Essen runterschlucken. Der Körper ist matt und schwach geworden. Wenn ihr irgendwelche Medikamente zusätzlich jetzt verschrieben werden da drauf reagiert sie noch mit mehr zittern. Kann jemand die Situation nachvollziehen und uns ein Rat geben an wenn wir uns in der Situation wenden sollen.

----------


## Lottel

Wie ist ews denn nun weite4egegqangen, wenn ich fragen darf, hat sich deine Mutter wieder etwas besser abgestimmt, woher kam denn das Zittern? Also sicher kann sowas immer nach einer Op passieren, am besten man sucht dann aber gleich wieder den Arzt auf und spricht das defintiv an, eventuell helfen ja Nährstofflösungen die man intravenös bekommt oder etwas in der Art.

----------

